# My New Ride



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I picked up a new-to-me ride the other day. It's a Sun EZ-3 USX recumbent trike. I'm a big proponent of human powered vehicles and have wanted something like this for a long time. This one is among the least expensive recumbent trikes (as opposed to upright trikes that look like regular bicycles with two wheels in back) on the market and they still retail for $1300-1500 brand new. I paid substantially less for this one but still more than I've ever spent on a vehicle without an engine. It was 100% worth it, though!
It's more comfortable than my recliner, is plenty fast enough and has a very stout chassis that allows me to carry my little guy in his seat. I've ridden it about 200 mi in the couple weeks I've had it, everything from a quick trip in my small town to a 30mi round trip to visit my grandma on her birthday (she rides an upright trike, btw  )
Here it is in all it's glory. Since there's no frame of reference in the pics: it has 20" wheels and the top of my seat is about 30" high.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here it is on Sun's website:
http://www.sunbicycles.com/product_detail.php?short_code=EZ-3+USX+HD+Trike&cl1=RECUMBENT


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a sweet ride, MJ. 200 miles, eh? You mean business. What's it like taking hills on one of those? On my bike, I pop it into low, or just walk it...same thing with one of these?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Also, what's "plenty fast"?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That's really nice! Enjoy MJ.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hills are easier than my recumbent two-wheeler (that I haven't shown you guys yet) because gravity is only fighting me in one direction. I can downshift as much as needed and no matter how slow I go I don't also have to balance. Climbing is easier on a regular bike, but then you have to ride one and since I've gone recumbent I'm never going back.
"Plenty fast enough" is 13-15mph averages for rides of more than a couple miles with 35lb of toddler on the back.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Interesting. Thank you for sharing, MJ.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Interesting. What's it like going down hills? I'm picturing sensations of being out of control, but then again, I'm not really able to picture being recumbent on a bike, either. 13-15 is a good clip, but my youngin' is past the toddler years; do people ever mod these for speed?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Down hills are more fun  My high speed so far is 24 mph but we mostly have very gentle hills around here. It's extremely stable at any speed.
This one isn't built for speed but models like the Catrike 700 and ICE FS26 are very fast.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

M.J said:


> Down hills are more fun  My high speed so far is 24 mph but we mostly have very gentle hills around here. It's extremely stable at any speed.
> This one isn't built for speed but models like the Catrike 700 and ICE FS26 are very fast.


Are those priced like the "Ferraris" you spoke of in the other thread?

I've got family in Bristol, IN; I take it you're nowhere near them if your hills are gentle...


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

That is cool! The steering  control is under the seat right?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, about $3k to start.
I think Bristol is down south, I'm up in farm country. Flat as a pancake!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

yeah Sun makes some good recumbents cycles.....Good for you my friend glad you are enjoying the ride..Me well maybe be some day..funds are

hard for this old man to save even for a thousand dollar good bike~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Genius, bellissima!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

id like one of those with an ice chest full of beer replacing the childs seat. around here in socal, those are pimped out to be more like low rider bikes or just created. . . i hate the low rider bikes.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Heck yes. That's the way to do it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

He has the best copilot ever. He fuels the copilot with French fries, or bribes him as I call it. Hopefully I will sneak a few rides in next spring with Brandon and MJ. MJ definetly got a good deal on this trike, it looks brand new.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

wonderful score! That is a really sweet ride! Glad you've got room for another peddler on the back!


----------

